# Stocking 40g Breeder. Clowns/Cardinals need frinds



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 40g Breeder, just changed substrate, tons of liverock and corals (see profile, picture before substrate change) I'm going to let the tank settle and keep an eye on the parameters for a couple weeks but would love to get some new fishies (I also need a new clean up crew. Most of them got discarded with the sand (felt really bad but the old sand was decaying and rancid, didn't feel like sifting through it to find a couple hermits and snails.

Current stocking:
1 Clown Fish
2 Pajama Cardinals
1 Lawnmower Blenny
2 Large Snails
2 small snails

Want to get:
1 Emerald Crab
2 Hermit Crabs
Couple More random snails
Couple shrimp

What do you suggest for tankmates. I'd like to get one more clown fish. Well, let me rephrase. I need to get one more clown fish to appease my 2yr old who is pissed that we are keeping Nemo from his daddy. So I promised we would rescue his dad from the petstore... So in addition to one more clown what are some suggestions?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Way to many fish to suggest. Really, its all about what you want in your tank. The clowns are cool. You have a mess to choose from:
Window Shopping:
Nano Fish
Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Cardinalfish
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Jawfish


----------

